# Snowwolf 218 or reuleaux rx2/3



## Beethoven (25/9/16)

Strictly speaking I shouldn't be considering either as I use ceramic coils exclusively, but they are oh so tempting


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (25/9/16)

I have an rx2/3 but the snowwolf 218 is a pretty nice looking mod... go for the rx if you want It in 2 battery mode, if you gonna use It in 3 battery mode, rather get the 200s. The fancy back door thing adds extra height to the device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Beethoven (2/10/16)

Anyone have this yet?


----------



## Waine (2/10/16)

I hate to be critical, but I do when I need to, and I also freely give praise where its due. My RX 2/3 has been such a disappointment ever since I uploaded the new firmware. It jumps around different wattages, gets stuck on certain wattages, gives me the "Atomiser short" message when there is nothing wrong with my atomisers. It won't work on TC mode. I love everything about it -- the shape, the layout of the board, the menu system, etc, but would I get another? -- Never.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Thanks for sharing your findings on that mod @Waine

Wonder if its just yours or if others are having a similar experience


----------



## shabbar (2/10/16)

Waine said:


> I hate to be critical, but I do when I need to, and I also freely give praise where its due. My RX 2/3 has been such a disappointment ever since I uploaded the new firmware. It jumps around different wattages, gets stuck on certain wattages, gives me the "Atomiser short" message when there is nothing wrong with my atomisers. It won't work on TC mode. I love everything about it -- the shape, the layout of the board, the menu system, etc, but would I get another? -- Never.



rollback the software ?


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (2/10/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your findings on that mod @Waine
> 
> Wonder if its just yours or if others are having a similar experience



Mine has been bulletproof since I got it, the atomiser short messages I was having was due to the atomiser being loose internally.
Also have the new software and it has been behaving itsself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

